# S-Video Composite Adapter



## Danielku15 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute. 
Hab mich wieder mal in die Elektrotechnikecke verirrt. 

Ich hab hier nen Scart, S-Video und einen Cinch Stecker neben mir liegen. Ich hab mir vorgenommen einen kleinen Adapter von S-Video auf Cinch oder Scart zu basteln um meinen Laptop dann an den Fernsehr anzustöpseln.  Auf der Suche nach informationen über die Pinbelegung und Steckerarten bin ich auf diese Seiten gestoßen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video#Composite_Video_Adapter
http://www.amabilidade2002.com/scartrs11.htm
http://home.arcor.de/linus3000/atitvout.htm
http://pinouts.ru/VideoCables/scart_adapter_pinout.shtml

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob jetzt nun ein 470pF Kondensator benötigt wird oder nicht bzw. wie so ein Adapter, welche man bei solchen Video-Sets findet oder man so bestellen kann, aufgebaut ist. 
Zudem habe ich das Problem dass ich keinen 470pF Kondensator habe. Nur einige 100µF, 10µF Kondensatoren und mehrere mit der Aufschrift: 101, 104. Kann ich mir da sowas zusammenbasteln?

gruß Daniel


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2006)

Die Kapazitäten addieren sich, wenn Kondensatoren parallel geschaltet werden.

Heisst also 4x100µF und 7x10µF parallel schalten. 
Kondensatoren sind doch reichlich billig, da kann man doch was bestellen.
zB bei http://www.reichelt.de

Im Scart-Adapter ist das YC(SVideo)- wie auch das FBAS(Composite)-Signal
vorhanden, ergo funktioniert ein Scartadapter auch ohne zusätzliche Bauteile.
Es hat per Se keine Konverterfunktionen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Danielku15 (28. Dezember 2006)

Heisst also 4x100µF und 7x10µF parallel schalten.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
4x 100µF + 7x 10µF = 470µF und nicht 470pF 

Das Problem ist dass der Fernsehr ebenfalls das YC Signal unterstützen muss. Sonst hab ich nur ein Schwarz/Weiß Bild. Das hab ich schon versucht. Also muss ich das Signal umwandeln. 
Da aber in den Artikeln immer darauf hingewiesen wird dass die Methode mit dem Kondensator eine schlechtere Bildqualität erzeugt frage ich mich was die optimale Methode ist welche bei den Adaptern verwendet wird welche man kaufen kann.


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, sind pF nicht µF !

Zeig mir mal einen Link zu nem Adapter. Tatsache ist, dass die Umwandlung von YC nach
FBAS keine einfache Angelegenheit ist.

Der Trick mit dem Kondensator ist, dass der Chromaanteil(C, Farbe) wieder auf das
Lumasignal(Y, Helligkeit) aufaddiert wird, ergo müsste es ein farbiges Bild geben.
Wie es im von Dir genannten Wiki-Artikel steht !

Deswegen meinte ich auch "nicht einfach". Der Kondensatortrick ist nicht der technisch
beste. Aber alle Anderen kosten Geld, manchmal weniger manchmal verflucht viel.

https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/sms/shop/index.php?action=home&menu=1
http://me.in-berlin.de/~scorpio/faqkabel.html
http://home.berg.net/opering/projekte/19/
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/bastelecke/Rund um den PC/SVHS-FBAS-Konverter/
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zeig mir mal einen Link zu nem Adapter.


Hier..... wobei der schon eine gehobene Ausstattung hat.

Aber nicht jedes TV-Gerät (oder was auch immer) welches einen Scart-Anschluss hat, unterstützt S-Video..... und daher bleibt das Bild s/w.
Und genau dieses scheint danielku sein Problem zu sein..... er braucht also keinen Adapter, sondern einen Converter..... damit sein TV-Gerät das Videosignal "versteht".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Ja, solche Adapter schwirren in meinem Koffer auch herum. Ich denke, dass ich verstanden habe, worum es geht. Und ich pflichte Dir bei, dass die Scart-Belegung Geräteseitig nicht verpflichtend ist. FBAS habe ich noch nie vermisst, aber die S-Video
Belegung ist optional.

Dieser Löt-Adapter ( im Link genannt ) sollte ja aus einem YC Signal ein FBAS generieren,
Das Y Signal ist ja quasi ein FBAS ohne Farbe.

Hier nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht -> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-101849.html

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Das mit den goldenen Steckern ist dann sinnvoll, wenn auch die Buchse/angeschlossenen Kabel gülden
sind, ansonsten korrodieren sie und die Leitfähigkeit sinkt -> Schlecht !


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

War halt der erst beste Adapter den Google mir ausgespuckt hat. 
Meiner ist nur die einfache Ausführung (echt Blech  ).


----------



## Danielku15 (30. Dezember 2006)

Danke hat mir echt weiter geholfen. Jetzt bleibt nur noch 1 Frage. Auf welche Spannung muss der Kondensator ausgelegt sein? Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich habe wo was von 10Volt gelesen, wollte aber nocheinmal nachfragen.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Dezember 2006)

Kommt drauf an auf welcher Seite Du warst.

http://www.geocities.com/gactnet/electro/svtcv.html
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html


> This circuit can be quite easily build inside a the S-video connector case if a physically small size 470 pF (ceramic) capacitor is used. Larger capacitor values will also work, but cause picture to become "softer". The voltage rating of capacitor can be 10V or more.



http://knollep.de/Hobbyelektronik/projekte/19/index.htm
http://home.berg.net/opering/projekte/19/


> 2x  ELKO 220µF/16V


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2006)

Ist noch früh am Morgen 
Aber die Videospannung liegt - glaub ich - max bei  0,775V.


----------

